# DC Buck Step Down Module USB Charger Cooling



## oxemanuelexo (Apr 29, 2020)

I am doing a project with solar panels connected to a charger module which converts 6-24 volts to 5 volts 3 amps MAX but the problem is that it says “please enhance heat dissipation when full load using.” But I don’t know how I should heat it. Maybe I could power a 6 volt fan which is cooling a heat sync from one of my 6 volt solar panels. Here is the link of the product if anyone wants to take a look.
https://www.amazon.com/HiLetgo-DC-D...V+3A+USB+Charger+Module&qid=1588175175&sr=8-1


----------

